# MY PC KEEPS FREEZING when playing games



## Stress026 (Jan 2, 2007)

OK heres my prob everytime i try playing a game my computer keeps freezing like after 7 minutes ...games like company of heroes and Age of empires 3 ..and fear ...i tried buying a new video card but still the same prob ...Here are the specs

CPU - AMD 2.8 ghz FX 57 single core
RAM - 1ghz
MOBO - ASUS A8N32 - SLI -DELIXE
VIDEO CARD - ATI X1950XTX
POWER SUPPLY - 500 watts


----------



## Teck (Jan 1, 2007)

Does it just randomly freeze? or are there points during the game that it freezes ?


----------



## Stress026 (Jan 2, 2007)

it pretty much always freezes at about 5 to 7 min of game play and i cant ctrl alt and delete out of the screen i have to turn off the computer with the power switch


----------



## Teck (Jan 1, 2007)

what video card, and how long has this been happening ?


----------



## Stress026 (Jan 2, 2007)

first it happened on my ATI X850 so i figure it might be the video card so i upgraded to the ATI X1950XTX but still the same prob so i know it cant be the video card ..i been having this prob for about a week now since i built the computer


----------



## Solanth (Jan 2, 2007)

try changing the video card settings in BIOS 
or setting the BIOS to default ie no tweeks


----------



## Draken (Oct 5, 2006)

What brand type of PSU have you got?

Also download speedfan and take a screenshot of it and post it here
http://www.almico.com/speedfan431.exe


----------



## SomeoneUKno (Dec 31, 2004)

It might be your PSU just isnt strong enough to support a 1950 card... I would suggest going and getting at least a 650 watt.. My 7950 wont run off of anything lower than 550 watts, which is why I got a 700 watt PSU.


----------

